# HELP! Remove mold / mildew unfinished lumber?



## elston36 (May 6, 2014)

I have about a dozen unfinished birdseye Maple boards with mold/mildew. Moved to a new residence and stored them in a damp place over the winter. How can I kill mold / remove stains?

How do I tell if it is mold or mildew? (NE WI location).

I tried Concrobium Mold Control spray with no visible effect.

Once I get them cleaned, will store indoors again.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Bleach will kill it, and may remove the stains. Use a strong bleach solution with an application time of 20 minutes to be sure to kill any spores. It may affect the color of the wood some. Mold and mildew are both ways to describe various fungi. I would think a hand plane or scraper could remove anything remaining once it was dead.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

elston36 said:


> I have about a dozen unfinished birdseye Maple boards with mold/mildew. Moved to a new residence and stored them in a damp place over the winter. How can I kill mold / remove stains?
> 
> How do I tell if it is mold or mildew? (NE WI location).
> 
> ...


I would read this before using bleach

http://blackmold.awardspace.com/kill-remove-mold.html

http://www.spore-tech.com/viewCategory.asp?idCategory=78

then here is more info

Sporicidin has some features that other biocides do not. First, it is the only biocide certified by the EPA for use indoors, including inside of air ducts. Second, it does not stain surfaces like bleach or other biocides. Third, it provides a guaranteed kill and after decontaminating a surface, it leaves a residual bacteriostatic affect for up to six months. Fourth, it has a pH level of only 7.5 which means it can be painted over with most paints.

I, personally, use shockwave for treatment. I used it for remediation after Katrina. Shockwave is a hospital grade EPA registered disinfectant, sanitizer, fungicide, virucide, bactericide and cleaner for use on porous and nonporous surfaces. ShockWave is a concentrated formula that will disinfect hard, nonporous surfaces, and also sanitizes porous and semi-porous surfaces. We would spray this on house studs and joists and agitate the surface with brushes and let it sit on the wood a bit then spray more on and let dry. Never had a callback in any home we treated. It leaves the whole house minty fresh (pleasing smell). Then we would paint all the wood with their other product aftershock. Now, homes where people used bleach, well, they didn't fare so well. This was MY experience...

You don't need the paint but the shockwave would work well. It's concentrated so you could have some left over for other times.

As far as any stains, you can sand/scrape after the wood is completely dry again...

That is my recommendation,

Paul


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Heat , 50C. will kill the mould spore .
Ensue that your timber is bone dry beforehand


----------

